
Crush Notifier, From The Makers Of Breakup Notifier, Finds Mutual Crushes - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/25/crushnotifier/
======
timerickson
Glad to see you're able to quickly turn around the app into something new,
even though facebook hasn't given you any reply.

One question: I'll need to spam the site to all my friends before I'd ever
start seeing connections right?

If only 1 friend of Kevin Bacon's required 6 degrees is connected to me this
might grow virally, but until then it seems I'll need to pass on the link.

------
Sniffnoy
Doesn't this already exist? I remember having seen something like this years
ago.

~~~
jey
Yes, it was/is a standard way to collect a bunch of email addresses to be used
for spamming people. (Not that these guys are spammers.)

------
tzs
So how come when I click on the posters of 99% of the negative comments to see
their profile, their profile shows that they have posted no other comments
anywhere? The profiles of most of the neutral or positive commenters show
plenty of other activity.

Sock puppets?

------
clemesha
1) Man, people who comment on Techcrunch are mean.

2) Good luck with Crush Notifier.

------
windsurfer
It costs money to select someone? I had no idea people paid for these kinds of
things.

------
mkramlich
overall I like the idea

i think the word "crush" is bad because it limits it to a sort of juvenile
romantic condition. granted, people could still use it to indicate a different
kind or degree of interest, from "I think they're hot" to "I'd totally sleep
with them", etc. that don't imply the kind of mental obsession or
breathless/nervous/manic behavior that are associated with crushes.

minor criticism though. overall, i think it's a neat idea that will resonate
with lots of folks.

------
gallerytungsten
Sounds like the re-invention of one of the features of the old "Hot or Not"
site.

------
robwgibbons
This is the same model OkCupid uses to notify two users who've given each
other high ratings (4 or 5 stars).

